# princess



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

alright im finally getting the hang of my bros camera so i got some new pics. princess has been doin a lot of growin lately so thought i would get yall some pics.







the second to last pic is a pic of princess getting somethin at the top of the aquarium and she made a little wake and i thought the pic of it turned out quite nicely.

J-Rod


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

NICE, how big is it now?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mike122019 said:


> NICE, how big is it now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, i guessin about 4 and a half 5 inches?

J-Rod

oh and just so yall aren't thinkin he looks like crap. thoes brown marks are alge on the glass, not brown marks on him.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I like your fish and your setup. much room to swim


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice! I just seen one around 8 inches. They are beasts.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks yall for the responses.

my setup though like i have said before........ yuck. i just grabed some old roacks that we had from our old freshwater tanks and i put em in there so princess would have some hiding places. im probaly goin down to the lfs this weekend to get some live rock though. well get some pics if i do though.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice fish!

Try turning all the lights off, turning flash off, then turning the tank lights on and taking some pics!

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i just noticed in this pic you can kinda see where princess's teeth are starting to come in.

J-Rod


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what kind of fish is that?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> what kind of fish is that?
> [snapback]1053567[/snapback]​


i'm guessing it's a picasso trigger? i'm a newb though, so don't quote me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

hyphen said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of fish is that?
> ...


Close!

Queen Trigger.

--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > henry 79 said:
> ...


no way, dude. i was WAY off, haha


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> what kind of fish is that?
> [snapback]1053567[/snapback]​


are you talkin about the red guy in the corner? yeah thats red shrimp man, he talks up quite the storm.

the other fish though is a queen trigger like dannyboy said. they are the meaniest of the triggers and i would have to say probably the meaniest of the home sw aquarium fish. not the smallest of the fish either. i have read before that some people don't beleive in keeping qt it captivity becasue they require so much swiming room, usually more then what someone can provide.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of fish is that?
> ...


they are mean, buit what about Clown Triggers, Manits or the dreaded Damselfish?

--Dan


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

those pics are pretty dam good, nice job


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > henry 79 said:
> ...


the clown doesn't even come close to the aggressive nature of the queen, queen triggers are know to eat mantis shrimps and damsels are just midnight snacks.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Aborlestean said:


> those pics are pretty dam good, nice job
> [snapback]1054204[/snapback]​


thanks man.









J-Rod


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > smokinbubbles said:
> ...












--Dan


----------

